# Perdona pero no olvida



## JuanDaGarzon

Alguien puede ayudarme a traducir esta frase del alemán a castellano? 

"entschuldigung vergese ich die"

Muchas gracias


----------



## spanien

falta algo en esta oración, no???
Entschuldigung= disculpa

vergesse= olvido

ich=yo

die= la

la traducción sería: 

Lo siento, la olvido.

Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## JuanDaGarzon

Gracias Spanien!! ya creo saber a qué se refiere la oración, parece que quiere decir algo similar al dicho en español "Perdona pero no olvida"; en este caso debe ser algo similar a "Yo Perdono y también olvido". estaba confundido con la palabra "vergesSe" que estaba mal escrita.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## COMPADRITO

La frase esta incompleta. Aunque vas bien rumbiado.


----------



## Sidjanga

COMPADRITO said:


> La frase esta incompleta.


Sí.

Y, con lo poco que tenemos,  de todas formas sería *Entschuldigung, **ich **vergese die ... *(la que sea)


----------



## heidita

JuanDaGarzon said:


> "Yo Perdono y también olvido".
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo


 
¿Es esto lo que has querido decir? Tu frase no dice esto, desde luego.

Eso sería:

*Ich verzeihe und vergesse.*


----------

